# Lower Borla pricing + Low Price Guarantee + Reward Points @ PFYC-PartsForYourCar



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Borla pricing at PFYC - now lower than ever before!*

We've recently lowered our Borla pricing on all exhausts, x-pipes, and headers across the entire line of products. From the pricing, to our industry leading low price guarantee, to our "Points For Your Car" reward program, why shop anywhere else for your Borla exhaust items?

Click below to see all Borla items available for your 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO:

----------------

*2004-2006 Pontiac GTO Borla Exhaust Components at PFYC-PartsForYourCar*



----------------



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

